# NFs - are you artistic?



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Sometimes I get tired of the stereotype that SPs are the "artists" (in the common interpretation of the word "artist"). I realize most people have some form of creativity, be it in writing or in the sciences; but as an INFP, I am just as - if not more - _artistic_ than many of the SPs I personally know. I have a better sense of aesthetics than some of them, more hands-on skill, and I put more thought into expressing myself through visual means.

I know a lot of other talented artists who are iNtuitives. They are not only creative, but they are creative in _visual arts_. I also know a lot of SPs who have no talent in visual arts, a poor sense of color, no interest in hands-on crafty stuff, etc. I also know SPs and SJs who are good at making things based on existing standards, but they are not very original or conceptual. I'm NOT trying to say that many SPs are not talented, original, creative, are not artistically inclined, or anything like that; I just want to vanquish the idea that they are the ultimate artists.

Do any other NFs here consider themselves _visual artists_?


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

I am artistic. I also have an SP mother who is a professional artist and can easily compare the differences. 
The biggest difference between us is probably creativity. It takes her longer to decide how to arrange her works and she seems to go through a bit more trial and error. She struggles a bit more than I do to get things just right. There tends to be a bit less imagination in her works than in mine, though she is more skilled due to years of practice and better training.


----------



## Maureen (Jan 12, 2010)

I think so. :happy: I've been really into photography for over two years. I like looking at the emotions behind things and I try to capture that. I don't think I can draw very well but I've tried haha. Anyway, yes, I think NFs can be talented visual artists.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

my father (isfp) was a painter. .....not all sp's are artists. How many estp's/istp's do you know that are artists?.................................................yea.


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm much more of a visual artist, although I do love to write. I've been drawing nonstop since I was very young. I'm into drawing comics, abstract drawings, making costumes, photography, making movies, etc.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm a visual artist as well. Although I do like to write etc. Drawing/painting has always been my passion. I get the"stop using your imagination and draw from real life" Thing a lot from my teachers. I'm terrible at real life lol.


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

*It takes all types*

I don't think there's any type that can't be artistic... 

If you feel you must draw, then draw. If photos make you happy, take them. If dance is your two steps to a peaceful mind then tap. Sculpt or paint, chisel, bake or plait, woodcut, carve or throw the clay, even just being alive can be a song you wrote. Art is a state of mind.

:happy:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I have the imagination for visual arts. The talent is there, but I just haven't given it any of my time beside photography. And even then it is very minimal compared to some of the artistic friends I come across. I feel like if I gave it the time it deserved I would get to a point where I didn't feel so self-conscious about posting some stuff up. Maybe sometime soon I'll go back to photography and such.


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2010)

I make a monthly comic series, but the focus is less on technical skill and more on satirical content. I mean, I use MS Paint to make the illustrations. I'm more of a Robert Smigel than a Pablo Picasso. But because 99% of my effort goes toward meaning with 1% going toward mastery, everything I do (be it art, writing, music, etc.) is not meant for mass consumption. Thus, my peers recognize me as an amateur satirist (or rock scholar or metaphor wizard) instead of an artist.

My guess is that SP's get recognized as artists more because they're able to make "universal" art -- art that could be understood by SP's, SJ's, NF's, and NT's. NF's may take art into more intense levels, but their audience may be smaller. I could only make a case for this through music examples, though. Art appreciation class was a long time ago for me.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

My dad is an INFP and a moderately successful water colour artist. He's probably sold about 50 paintings over the course of his life which I think is pretty amazing! I'm not into visual art though, music is my life. ^_^ It sounds lame, but it's completely true. I'm always singing, and if I'm not singing, then I'm playing piano. Or talking obsessively about the technical aspects of pieces. For instance, I could rant about how amazing I think Danse Macabre by Saint Seans is for a long time...


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

I love drawing. It's a big part of my life... I feel incredibly pretentious by saying that though... but it's me through and through. While oil painting is grand, my love for drawing is even greater.


----------



## Kaarna (Dec 29, 2009)

I like to draw although I suck at it :tongue: I guess I'm more musical than artistic..


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah, very much so. since a little kid i have been a relentless doodler, i am interested in drawing in particular (i agree with neptunesky), but generally visual art isn't my thing (although on occasion i will feel the need to do some visual art). i love music, i woiuld very much like to make music. i don't officially practice poetry but i will try and speak/think it often, but never will i sit down an write a poem. 
but the thing i really want to do is be a filmmaker (writer/director). i have started making a short art film (my first ever film ). this art film will contain eels testicles, use of cocaine for torture (on the eyes), faceless man with lipstick...and other strange stuff (actually, it is filmed very much in the same vein and attitude of Godard, thus the avatar) i cannot help be weird and think abstractly, i cannot help it, everything i do artistically ends up dark and twisted, but despite this it always has heart, which i believe to be important. 

i am probably only an artistic person because i am an utter weirdo :tongue:

up until recently music was my thing, but i am gravitating towards filmmaking as it is more my style of thinking. music is ultimately a blind art form (divine, but blind) and i am very interested in visuals and concepts, people...i suppose Films fit better (but any scenes i envisage and write usually either gain inspiration from music or are based in structure around it's soundtrack) 


anyway, i have talked enough. i am rather sick of talking today, i gave an hour long discussion with a friend about Apocalypse Now (read: i talked TO him enthusiastically about the movie, in a high, rapidly fast voice - i actually sound like Tarantino when ranting.... :/ and say "awesome" and "really cool" too much....O-o)

but when i talk to 'friends' about my ideas they get very disturbed and sickened by me O-o "what the fuck is wrong with you?!" and also they don't see why films need meanings and concepts - "what is the point?" - which only leads me talk about this more :laughing:


sorry to be annoying, bye


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

To be honest, I'd say I'm creative with writing and music, but I can't draw or paint to save my life. I've always admired people who had such talent, though. I should probably get around to trying to learn sometime.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

as an NF id say I am very Artistic. I have a creative mind, I love to draw and paint and create. I do find joy in viewing art as well. just the idea that another human created something for me to view is amazing to me, which ranges from art paintings to concepts and ideas even movies.. someones brain thought of that movie... awesome!!!!

but I am a lefty as well, which i feel aides in the appreciation of creativity.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

I most definitely am ... always have been. That isn't to say that I'm any good, in fact I'm sure most of my art blows, but it always feels great to do it. In more recent years, I've gotten a lot better and actually found a style that I'm fairly content utilizing (a combination of computer graphic and my personal sketches merged ... normally into a theme-based montage).

I've written 1000 poems, 2 books, numerous short stories, and some shopping lists.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

No, I suck.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> No, I suck.


Hahaha ... all of your pep goes into your better-than-awesome personality, right?


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> Sometimes I get tired of the stereotype that SPs are the "artists" (in the common interpretation of the word "artist").


THANK YOU.

In fact, I'm more of a visual artist rather than a writer/reader, so I kind of don't fit in the INFP stereotype that way.

But yeah, I do consider myself artistic. I love the Arts--whether it's visual arts, music, drama, dance, writing, etc. I love it all. I love seeing it in everyday life, from the way people dress, from watching movies... I even end up listening to music and looking at least one art piece on the Internet per day. However, I don't do much art though, because I'm extremely lazy... so I guess I'm kind of more of an art appreciator rather than an actual artist.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

It's been my experience SP artists tend to be better at, or prefer, the technical aspects of their art as much as the art itself. Every brushstroke has a reason as important as the big picture, every note is carefully placed in a song. I think a fair number of SPs would lean more towards artisan than simply artist as well. Artistic skill is not even nearly type related, and I don't subscribe to Keirsey's writings for many reasons, and reject (despite what I just said) the artisan label on the SP temperment. STPs also miss the stereotype, being far more mechanically inclined than artistically.

I know a fantastic ISTJ artist as well. It all depends on the person. 

Many NFPs claim to be artistically inclined as well, but that is hardly a territory of mine. So, I can't help you there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to say... I'm an INFJ and I'm artistically inclined. My main thing is music. I play classical oboe and I've recently started to explore jazz and for that I play tenor sax.

I also write poetry and love to take artistic photography.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

queenofleaves said:


> That's exactly how I feel...I mean you can be technically good at...say painting or piano, but actually being able to express yourself creatively with those is something special that you're born with...that goes beyond that technical skill no matter how much of it you have
> 
> 
> I've actually been drawn to MANY different artforms and I'd like to explore them all throughout my lifetime...I hope I'm able to...oh sometimes being an ENFP is depressing xD, but I can try
> Right now I've been into poetry, songs, painting, a music


I agree too. Ideally, we create to express an ideal or ourselves


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I'm an INFJ and I'm an artist, I pretty much try my hand at anything creative. My mother is INTJ/p and she's an excellent artist, she experiments with almost anything other than photography, music or poetry/writing.


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

I consider myself to be more creative than artistic. When I think of being artistic, I think of someone who is good at creating paintings, sculptures, and other forms of art. I don't do that very well but I am a good writer--not to be immodest--so I consider myself creative.


----------



## The Dreamer (Apr 3, 2010)

Im artistic and i love everything to do with art and anything that has to do with it i do lol even non conventional art or things people don't consider art :laughing:


----------



## Aza (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm a INFP and I've been doing art since I was 7.


----------



## Bella (Feb 5, 2009)

I totally agree with what OP said.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I enjoy the performing arts, and think I'm a pretty talented actress. I like to paint and draw but I'm not partiuclarly skilled at those things...at least I'm not skilled at coming up with things in my head and putting them on a canvas. I CAN copy things I see in real life on canvas though....


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

SquarePeg61 said:


> I consider myself to be more creative than artistic. When I think of being artistic, I think of someone who is good at creating paintings, sculptures, and other forms of art. I don't do that very well but I am a good writer--not to be immodest--so I consider myself creative.


I relate to this as well.


----------



## Karistiana (Apr 20, 2010)

I keep retaking the test because I don't seem to fit in the creative category of an INFP. I have a difficult time expressing myself adequately. Something happens between my brain and my mouth or fingers. They don't cooperate. There may be something profound in this brain of mine, but it appears to be hidden if it actually exists to begin with. Ehh ... I suppose I am creative to some extent, it just doesn't come out in a big way so it tends to go unnoticed. But as far as whether or not I'm artistic ... not really. I like photography, but I haven't pursued that hobby and right now I kinda suck at it lol. Other than that /shrug I don't know.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think being Ne dominant really influences my creativity...it gives me all these different ways of looking at things and new ways of approaching things...and it makes me more innovative...So yay for Ne!!! xD
I've always been more able to express myself with music...but I enjoy writing and working in many fields of art...I want to esplore everything throughout my life to find new ways to express msyelf. I'm looking forward to that as I enter auldthood


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Karistiana said:


> I keep retaking the test because I don't seem to fit in the creative category of an INFP. I have a difficult time expressing myself adequately. Something happens between my brain and my mouth or fingers. They don't cooperate. There may be something profound in this brain of mine, but it appears to be hidden if it actually exists to begin with. Ehh ... I suppose I am creative to some extent, it just doesn't come out in a big way so it tends to go unnoticed. But as far as whether or not I'm artistic ... not really. I like photography, but I haven't pursued that hobby and right now I kinda suck at it lol. Other than that /shrug I don't know.


You're probably just so creative, it all can't even come out into physical space that it's so awesome! Forget expressing it, just let the inspiration guide you to do whatever and wherever.


----------



## sarahtonin (Mar 24, 2010)

relentlessly. unfortunately i'm also impatient so i rarely finish anything more complicated than a stanza or a doodle  i often do my best artwork while bored in class!


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd like to think I'm pretty artistic. ^^ And in more than one way, too - I like to express creativity through performing music, writing, and drawing. 

The drawing part would be where I'm most "visually" artistic - I love drawing, and though I don't get to do it very often and I'm not so great at it, painting is a lot of fun too. <3 More than anything, I love drawing something on paper, and then scanning it into the computer and coloring it on Photoshop CS2. ~.~ I have a DeviantArt account with artwork, but I haven't updated it for a veeery long time 'cause I just don't have the time to do artwork very often. ^^;;


----------



## rose (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, meyers briggs -- professionally done long ago, said I was.

More importantly, I've accepted being an artist is just one of the things that I am. It's a way of being in the world. I am a more content person when I paint or write or do artistic things.

Funny....I'll share here that I'm prepping to put on my 1st "real art show", mainly paintings. I keep a low profile about showing my art. Monday night is the date to put up my work; and going through the stuff of going the most public with my art, I'm going through the artistic process of what that entails. Hurrah. I'll be very happy after Monday night when I'm finished with lots of the details and process of putting up a show. 

Here's my main goal for an art show: that it's fun. The money is second or even further down the scale of value for me, though money is an important need for me. I've learned that's a very artistic perspective in trying to do a job and make money. C'est la vie.:wink:

I chose an artist name of M. E. Samarra.

I wrestled long with being an artist because practically speaking or writing, there aren't many paying jobs for it. And philosophically it's not easy to see the value given to others compared other types of jobs. And I have an education and mind that can do other things though most of the other things don't give me the same satisfaction and joy.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I took art classes every semester from 3rd grade through 12th. In high school I began to draw as a form of expressing my imagination. Strange things like dreams I sketched on paper. Odd creatures in strange environments, maybe inspired by the music I listened to & the science fiction books I was reading then. One I remember was of a guy sitting on a big mushroom on a tiny island flying through outer space & being followed by butterflies with faces wearing sneakers. Wish I'd kept that one. Gave it to a friend. Then I went to college as an art major. Got so burned out. Drew pictures of freakin' fruit baskets & flowers over & over. I already knew about highlights & shadows & after a few months I was sick of drawing stuff sitting on the table for a C- so I hung it up. Now, once in awhile I'll doodle out a cartoon or 2 at work for giggles.


----------



## Catfish (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the Arts! Music, visual art, theater, dance -- I love it all! I'm currently working toward a degree in Art Education.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

im extremely artistic! i have paintings that i have done all over my room, of course i know what people find aesthetically pleasing, so many of my paintings where created mainly for the purpose of ensuring that a majority of the people that see it will definately praise it. i dont know if that makes sense...

I also have several full sketch books that are more private and more of a personal taste then in pleasing the masses.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to write a lot, but ever since my poetry got published I've completely lost all will to keep writing. Even now when I try, I become too perfectionistic to make any progress.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 29, 2010)

Graphic artist and packaging designer by trade...visual artist at home.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I'm very artistic. I love writing, drawing and playing music although I've only really focused on writing (as it has a good future). I mostly draw in the margin of my paper while taking notes in class ^^" My poor bass guitar is sad, because college means I have no time to play it.

PS. I didn't know the SP stereotype was artists


----------



## WhiteLocust (May 7, 2010)

I agree so much with this topic! Everywhere seems to be going on about 'The Artists' being SP's but of all my creative friends (I went to art school and am now at film school) the high majority are NF's! 
Creativity is perhaps what I'd call the highest importance of my life; I am a photographer, filmmaker (especially the visual side) and painter, and without these things to express myself I would be in a total mess!

Also I thought I should mention- I have been reading the MBTI study called 'Gifts Differing' by Isabel Briggs Myers and within they did a study at a university to match subjects being studied with MBTI types-- all of the art students (a very high majority) are NFP's! (Particularly INFP's) and there were practically no S type art students from that study. I guess I got a little jealous when my type wasn't 'the artist' but I definitely think NF's are the most visually creative people I know :tongue:


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I scribble and doodle from time to time. In high school, I used to get the highest marks in visual arts, while failing subjects like chemistry (I know, how typical). I think I was gifted for a while but fell from grace as I grew older. Just ask my neglected Wacom graphic tablet lol.

I used to write poetry when I was around 14/15, and took my first stab at writing a romance novel around that age too. What a failure that turned out to be :crazy:. A page per day seemed so realistic...


----------



## bluemaverick (Jul 7, 2010)

I've actually won an award for something I created!
Granted, it was a book scholarship and it only covered one book...
But it still felt awesome. ^^ AWESOME.
I LOVE artwork, drawing comics, making banners and designs!
I used to doodle all over everything!


----------



## MilkyLatte (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a sense for visual harmony, but I can't draw or paint to save my life (though I _have_ made a few drawings/paintings I'm proud of).

I'm good at poetry, writing and music, though. Especially music. I can play guitar, bass, drums, keyboard and sing well enough to play one of them (or play an instrument while singing) in a band.

I've also realized that with art, I'm less easily impressed than most (which I hate because I'm INFP and don't like to hurt other people's feelings nor tell a lie, no matter how white)..


----------

